
China will start prohibiting ad blocking on September First - zhte415
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2016/07/china-will-start-prohibiting-ad-blocking-september-1st/
======
alt_
From the reddit discussion[0], this appears to be a misreading of the law and
it is actually talking about online ad publishers blocking competitors' ads
through malicious software.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/4u2jd4/china_wil...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/4u2jd4/china_will_start_prohibiting_ad_blocking_on/d5mhegf)

~~~
davidgerard
The fine article explicitly says that's the intent of the law, but that local
lawyers suggest it also could be used against adblockers.

------
kccqzy
If you can read Chinese, you will find that the law is overall very pro-
consumer. As others on Reddit have pointed out, this "ad-blocking" that is
outlawed most probably refers to the kind of ad-blocking by other ad companies
in order to insert their own ads.

------
akerro
Start using [https://adnauseam.io/](https://adnauseam.io/) "clicks ads so you
don't have to". Make them sorry and pay.

~~~
a_imho
I would might agree if worked as advertised on the label, however it does not
hide ads as a vanilla ublock, at least for me (FF). Also, I had to do all
kinds of testing, it is not clear whether you use it with other content
blockers e.g. installed after adding ublock, or as a standalone extension.

~~~
akerro
>I would might agree if worked as advertised on the label, however it does not
hide ads as a vanilla ublock, at least for me (FF)

What do you mean? I completely replaced µBlock with adN and see 0% difference.

~~~
a_imho
I mean the filters did not work, ads were coming through. Switching back to
ublock for the time being solved the problem.

~~~
akerro
Try clearning cache of the addon?

------
simbalion
If this means anything at all to the rest of the world, it will mean an
increase in active internet viruses and worms. China's entire netblock should
be quarantined until they return to sanity.

I'm moving to Linux.

~~~
lwhalen
I'll save you some pain and heartache - move to one of the BSDs instead. Linux
is quickly losing the flexibility and openness that made it great (cf.
systemd, etc)

